# Purpose of debadging???



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

mwagner1 said:


> Hey all....
> 
> I have seen on Bimmerfest that numerous folks debadge their BMWs....
> 
> ...


Most are young kids that I have seen.


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll probably put purple and green iradescant roundels on; maybe some cf mirror covers and as many ///M badges as I can find. Actually I think I've debadged enough Z4M's now that I have 10 or 12. 50 more and I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

De-badging is similar to standing real close to the urinal so the guy next to ya doesn't see how small your penis is.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm ole school like all the OEM stuff so I leave mine alone...also helps me remember what model I"m driving...LOL


----------



## denaliman (Jan 5, 2007)

Brian said:


> De-badging is similar to standing real close to the urinal so the guy next to ya doesn't see how small your penis is.


:lmao:


----------



## denaliman (Jan 5, 2007)

:bustingup


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Brian said:


> De-badging is similar to standing real close to the urinal so the guy next to ya doesn't see how small your penis is.


 I disagree, the reason for standing close is to avoid DEMORALIZING the other guy! :rofl:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Gran Turismo said:


> I disagree, the reason for standing close is to avoid DEMORALIZING the other guy! :rofl:


I once heard a guy (that stood real close) say "Damn, this water is cold" while urinating. I told him 'Get yer goddamn hand outta the fricking water then...' He didn't say a word.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Brian said:


> De-badging is similar to standing real close to the urinal so the guy next to ya doesn't see how small your penis is.


So are you one of those guys that stands back and drips all over the floor?


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

> So are you one of those guys that stands back and drips all over the floor?


HAHAHAHA. He is strutting his stuff all over the restroom floor like he does on the road and at red lights


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> The path to enlightment is not an easy one. You must search to find wisdom.
> 
> In other words, use the search function. This topic has been discussed many times.


One must "search" ) or highlight, to read the third sentence


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> I disagree, the reason for standing close is to avoid DEMORALIZING the other guy! :rofl:


You guys are lucky, given my particular dimensions it's impossible for me to stand too close.  (Damn that porcelain is cold!) :rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

picus said:


> I'll probably put purple and green iradescant roundels on; maybe some cf mirror covers and as many ///M badges as I can find. Actually I think I've debadged enough Z4M's now that I have 10 or 12. 50 more and I'll be in good shape.


So that's where my ///M badges have gone! Remember, I know where you live Picus!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

bten said:


> One must "search" ) or highlight, to read the third sentence


And the fourth sentence too!

Sometimes the joke is ruined if you see the whole thing at first, so putting in an almost invisible color lets you set it first, and then read the footnote at the end. Any joke that needs this much explanation is killed by the end.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> So are you one of those guys that stands back and drips all over the floor?


No, I usually use the wash basin and leave a note saying "The sink is too low, and now your soap smells funny".


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Brian said:


> No, I usually use the wash basin and leave a note saying "The sink is too low, and now your soap smells funny".


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> The path to enlightment is not an easy one. You must search to find wisdom.
> 
> In other words, use the search function. This topic has been discussed many times.


LMAO i think that reminds me of a comcast comerical here in chicago, where the guy and 2 ladys are by the water tower...


----------



## joyfret (Mar 3, 2006)

SSIMON said:


> You guys are lucky, given my particular dimensions it's impossible for me to stand too close.  (Damn that porcelain is cold!) :rofl:


This post is worthless without pics
damn, where's that smilie?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I always debadge as the look is much cleaner.
First noticed it in the late 80s, early 90s, in Europe seeing MBs and BMWs with no badges.

I am pretty sure "Badge Delete" is still on the options list for most counties except the good ole USA.
Who cares anyway? Is the car for you or everyone else?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

IzzyX5 said:


> LMAO i think that reminds me of a comcast comerical here in chicago, where the guy and 2 ladys are by the water tower...


One should not have a dish in the city of wind...


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Why de-badge? Usually one of three reasons.

(1) I have the smallest engine choice in the model line up and want to conceal that. (My penis is small and I'm ashamed).
(2) I have the biggest/best in the model line up and fear the unwashed will sh!t all over it. (My penis is gigantic but I don't want everyone to know; need-to-know-basis only).
(3) It simply looks clean without it (I don't have a penis).


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

joyfret said:


> This post is worthless without pics
> damn, where's that smilie?


You mean this one?  









P.S.- It's not loaded onto the bimmerfest.com servers, you have to save file as and then have someone host it on the internet (i.e.- imageshack.us)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Brian said:


> De-badging is similar to standing real close to the urinal so the guy next to ya doesn't see how small your penis is.


:rofl:


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Gran Turismo said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180048
> 
> What's the purpose or reason for starting another thread with exactly the same question you've already asked a couple of weeks ago? :dunno:


Well, pardon the living hell out of me for bothering you with the question:eeps:

I tried the Search and nothing came up except a busy server message

SO, once again, I am sorry for bothering your supreme magnificence...I hope that my posts never bother you again:loco:


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't have a penis. I do, however, have hundreds of ///M badges!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SSIMON said:


> There is none.


What's the purpose of the badge in the first place?

Say the default was no badge. Would you tick a box that called for a badge?


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> And the fourth sentence too!
> 
> Sometimes the joke is ruined if you see the whole thing at first, so putting in an almost invisible color lets you set it first, and then read the footnote at the end. Any joke that needs this much explanation is killed by the end.


:rofl:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

mwagner1 said:


> SO, once again, I am sorry for bothering your supreme magnificence...


:nono:

Specifically, please address appropriately as _Lord High Translator, Duke of Zurich, Protector of the Gnomes, Translator of Unintelligible Tongues_. He is an esteemed Fellow Knight of the Order of the Roundel.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> I tried the Search and nothing came up except a busy server message
> 
> SO, once again, I am sorry for bothering your supreme magnificence...I hope that my posts never bother you again:loco:


I'm in a good mood today, so as an exception I'll tolerate a server hiccup (we're probably all aware of) as an acceptable excuse. :grouphug:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

picus said:


> I don't have a penis. I do, however, have hundreds of ///M badges!


Bastard! :rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Why de-badge? Usually one of three reasons.
> 
> (1) I have the smallest engine choice in the model line up and want to conceal that. (My penis is small and I'm ashamed).
> (2) I have the biggest/best in the model line up and fear the unwashed will sh!t all over it. (My penis is gigantic but I don't want everyone to know; need-to-know-basis only).
> (3) It simply looks clean without it (I don't have a penis).


:rofl: :rofl: Without a doubt #3, ask Picus!


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

#3 made me laugh out hard!


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

picus, that 335i looks like it has the Motorsport Pox


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Why de-badge? Usually one of three reasons.
> 
> (1) I have the smallest engine choice in the model line up and want to conceal that. (My penis is small and I'm ashamed).
> (2) I have the biggest/best in the model line up and fear the unwashed will sh!t all over it. (My penis is gigantic but I don't want everyone to know; need-to-know-basis only).
> (3) It simply looks clean without it (I don't have a penis).


BAR HAHAHA :thumbup: :rofl:

No beating around the bush with you mate (re: no3)	:clap: (I'm loving that)

Yeah I don't see no point in doing the whole de-badge thing:tsk:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

AusBmw said:


> Yeah I don't see no point in doing the whole de-badge thing:tsk:


I don't see much point in worrying about it. If you can't tell my debadged Z4 Coupe is of the M variety, then the missing badges probably wouldn't mean much to you either.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I don't see much point in worrying about it. If you can't tell my debadged Z4 Coupe is of the M variety, then the missing badges probably wouldn't mean much to you either.


M cars no badge or not i CAN TELL a country mile off.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

Why not remove the roundels too, so no one can tell is a BMW, looks much cleaner anyway.:dunno:


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)

bmw949 said:


> Why not remove the roundels too, so no one can tell is a BMW, looks much cleaner anyway.:dunno:


Not a bad idea, the rear of the e92 doesn't have an indent for the badge, it'd be nice 'n' clean.  Room for one more ///M badge!


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

> Why not remove the roundels too, so no one can tell is a BMW, looks much cleaner anyway


Woah Woah WOAHH!!, uve gone to far their buddy


----------

